# Forscherliga Interview: Farnelia



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (21. Mai 2009)

*Die nachtelfische Ingenieurin Farnelia hat mit ihren Künsten die Gnome am Institut mächtig beeindruckt. Bei der Präsentation hat sie das Addon Gryphonheart Items, das dem Rollenspiel in World of Warcraft eine neue Dimension verleiht, eingesetzt und vorgestellt.*


*Hildegard:* Hallo Farnelia, herzlich willkommen zum Forscherliga Interview. Bist Du nervös ?

*Farnelia:* Hallo Hildegard. Danke für das Interview. Ja, ich bin der Tat etwas nervös.

*Hildegard:* Die Serie hatte den ursprünglichen Titel "Interviews mit den kreativsten Spielern" der Forscherliga. Passt der Titel zu Dir ?

*Farnelia:* Das muss ich verneinen. Ich denke nicht, das ich sonderlich kreativ bin. Zwar habe ich manchmal nette Ideen, aber für einen größeren Plot, wie er 
hier immer wieder von einigen Leuten aufgezogen wird, reicht es nicht.

*Hildegard:* Immerhin hast Du das Addon "Gryphonheart Items" hier auf der Liga populär gemacht und damit eine neue Dimension im Rollenspiel aufgestoßen. Da viele der Leser hier das Addon nicht kennen - erzähl uns doch mal, was das kann und macht.

*Farnelia:* Gryphonheart Items - oder kurz GHI - ermöglicht es den Spielern, eigene Gegenstände zu kreieren und diesen einfachen Funktionen zu geben. Pilus - der Autor des Addons - hat es geschafft, dass man ohne große Kenntnisse einfach Emotes oder Stärkungszauber produzieren kann. Wer Ephemereal schon kennt wird kaum Probleme mit GHI haben. Aber auch Neulinge werden sich schnell zurecht finden und eigene Gegenstände erstellen können.

*Hildegard:* Ich war anfangs ziemlich skeptisch als ich Deine Beiträge zu dem Addon gelesen hab, aber dann kam Deine Präsentation im Institut für Pfuschkunde, 
die Dir sicherlich den Rang eines Wissenschaftlers eingebracht hätte, wenn Farnelia gnomisch wäre. Wie kommt man darauf als Elf einen Ingenieur zu spielen ?

*Farnelia:* Die Frage hatte ich erwartet. Der Grund ist recht simpel. Ich stamme von einem PVE Server und als ich damals Farnelia erschuf wollte ich Berufe, mit denen ich die Figur schnell ausstatten konnte. Ich habe mich dann für Schneider und Ingenieur entschieden. Oktober letzten Jahres transferierte ich dann zur Forscherliga und überlegte mir für meine Figuren Charakterkonzepte. Ein Nachtelfeningenieur erschien mir sehr reizvoll und herausfordernd. Ein Charakter der durchaus das Potenzial hat in den Köpfen der Mitspieler zu bleiben.

*Hildegard:* Das Rollenspiel der Forscherliga folgt ja durchaus recht strengen Konventionen. Schadet es der Glaubwürdigkeit eines Elfen, wenn er mit Gnomen über Ingenieurskunst diskutiert ?

*Farnelia:* Das of zitierte und geschmähte Lore ist sicherlich einer der Grundpfeiler der Welt in der wir unsere Rollen ausspielen. 
Allerdings finde ich nicht, dass sich alle sklavisch daran halten sollen. 
Das Lore der Rassen beschreibt meiner Meinung nach nur, wie sich der Großteil des Volkes verhält. Individualisten muss es aber auch geben. Gerade durch jene wird die Welt lebhafter, da diese Sonderlinge sich nicht nur mit der "rassistischen" Sichtweise der anderen Völker auseinandersetzen müssen, sondern auch mit der ihres eigenen Volkes.

*Hildegard:* Ja die alten Konflikte werden mit der Zeit langweilig. Wobei es für jeden Gnom immer noch dazu gehört auf Elfen zu schimpfen. Magst Du dieses 
Spiel mit Klischees und Vorurteilen aus dem ein guter Teil der Hintergrundgeschichte aufgebaut ist ?

*Farnelia:* Auf jeden Fall. Ich habe andere MMORPGS getestet, bin aber immer wieder zu WoW zurück gekehrt. Nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Klischees. Man kann 
Blizzard (wohl zurecht) vorwerfen, fast alles geklaut und in eine halbgare Geschichte gepackt zu haben. Aber manchmal macht es einfach mehr Spaß in so einer Welt zu spielen statt z.B. in Mittelerde. 
Ich bin zwar ein großer Fan von Tolkien, aber seine Welt ist mir persönlich zu eingeschränkt zum aktiven Bespielen. 

*Hildegard:* Ich hab eben mal das Arsenal inspiziert und gesehen, dass Du weder aktiv raidest, noch ein Arenateam hast. Stimmt es wenn ich Dich als jemand bezeichne, der WoW nur wegen des Rollenspiels spielt ?

*Farnelia:* Farnelia ist nur Twink von mir. Ich raide aktiv und habe in den Saisons 2 bis 4 auch die Arenen in allen Teamgrößen regelmäßig besucht. Ich sehe mich da selber eher als Gelegenheitsrollenspieler. Ich nehme sehr gerne an vorab geplanten Plots teil, für die ich auch meine Raidtermine gegebenenfalls ausfallen lasse,  und kann mich auch für das spontane Rollenspiel begeistern. Allerdings ist meine Zeit unter der Woche recht knapp, weswegen ich letzteres eher selten mache und mich schnell wieder ausklinke.

*Hildegard:* Ich höre das immer wieder von interessanten Rollenspielern - sie mögen keine Plots. Woran liegt das ?

*Farnelia:* Wahrscheinlich weil sie sich eingeschränkt fühlen. Ein Plot läuft normalerweise in einer fest vorgegebenen Bahn ab. Kreative Rollenspieler wollen aber frei in ihren Entscheidungen bleiben, was aber häufig dazu führt, dass der Plot nicht so aufgelöst werden kann, wie sich dessen Schöpfer das gedacht hat. Da ich selber eine kleine Rollenspielrunde leite, ist mir diese Problematik nur zu bekannt.

*Hildegard:* Kommen wir mal zurück zu Deiner Präsentation im Institut. Fand Du hast da eine deutliche Liebe zum Detail gezeigt und uns heftig beeindruckt. Das Institut hat jetzt beschlossen die Elfentheorie zu überarbeiten und erwägt die Magie in ihre Gleichungen einzufügen.

*Hildegard:* Wie bereitest Du Dich auf solche Vorträge vor ?

*Farnelia:* Da hast du mich kalt erwischt. Wirklich vorbereitet hatte ich mich darauf nicht. Ich habe mir Gedanken zum Ablauf gemacht und die notwendigen Geräte gebaut bzw. besorgt. Der Rest war Improvisation. Ich hatte schon mit einigen Rückfragen aus dem Publikum gerechnet, war dann allerdings doch sehr überrascht, über die Vielfalt der Fragen. Gnome eben. *grins*

*Hildegard:* Mit der Geschichte von Ulduar und den Maschinenschlachten in Tausendwinter und der Eiskrone hat Blizzard die Ingenieurskunst und die Gnome endlich auch in den Fokus der Geschichte genommen. Hast Du die Instanz schon gesehen ?

*Farnelia:* Ulduar ist eine sehr interessante Instanz. Da mein Raid bis Hodir gekommen ist, konnte ich mir schon einen kleinen Teil anschauen und bin bisher begeistert. 

*Hildegard:* Rollenspiel klingt von außen betrachtet nach komischen Leuten, die mit noch komischeren Verkleidungen durch abgelegene Wälder laufen und dabei versuchen wie ein Adliger aus dem Mittelalter zu reden. Trotzdem ist es unglaublich faszinierend, wenn man tatsächlich mitmacht.Von allen Klischees abgesehen, gibt es so was wie Qualitätsmerkmale für Rollenspiel ?

*Farnelia:* Ich denke man kann es vor allem daran erkennen, was sich ein potentieller Rollenspieler als erstes Charakterkonzept einfallen lässt. Auf WoW bezogen stehe ich z.B. Todesrittern im Rollenspiel  sehr skeptisch gegenüber, da diese inzwischen als Inbegriff des "Badass"-Charakters gesehen werden, was ja gerade auf die jüngere Generation anziehend wirkt wie ein Magnet.

*Hildegard:* Was ist denn schlecht an einem "Badass" ?

*Farnelia:* Er wird meist unglaubwürdig herüber gebracht. Poweremoting und inkonsequentes Verhalten stechen häufig heraus. Wohlgemerkt beziehe ich mich hier nicht auf das Konzept des "Badass" an sich, sondern wie es häufig dargestellt wird.

*Hildegard:* Ich würde beispielsweise behaupten, dass Zuul ein Badass ist, oder wenn Du ihn nicht kennst, dann nimm Mamajippa

*Farnelia:* Ich kenne leider beide im Rollenspiel gar nicht, wie ich auch sonst die Hordenseite kaum kenne. Ab und zu spiele ich dort meinen kleinen Schurken weiter hoch, aber das war es auch schon.

*Hildegard:* Der Badass hat ja oft einen schlechten Ruf, aber sind wir ehrlich, eine Geschichte im WoW Universum, bei dem alle Blümchen pflücken und Jaina Proudmoore mögen wäre todlangweilig. Ich mag Leute, die Ärsche treten.

*Farnelia:* Ich mag sie ebenso, aber meine wahre Vorliebe liegt wohl eher bei einem gut gespielten Bösewicht und ich habe tiefen Respekt vor Leuten, die einen solchen glaubwürdig herüber bringen. Ziele und Motivation sind hierbei sehr wichtig. Das gilt natürlich auch für andere Charakterkonzepte, aber hier finde ich es besonders wichtig.

*Hildegard:* Motivation und Glaubwürdigkeit kommt bei Instanzenbossen oft zu kurz. Wenn man sämtliche Instanzbosse zusammenfasst bekommt man bei vielleicht fünf Ausnahmen zu einer Eigenschaft "Überheblichkeit". Angst, Vorsicht, Ironie, Trauer fehlen oft komplett. Besonders Malygos war sehr enttäuschend in der Hinsicht. Wenn Du einen Bossgegner erstellen könntest, welche Eigenschaften würdest Du ihm mitgeben ?

*Farnelia:* Würde mein Boss die Eigenschaften erhalten, die ich für ihn vorgesehen hätte, wäre er nicht so dumm, sich in eine Instanz zu stellen und auf den nächsten Raid zu warten. Von daher kann ich die Frage so leider nicht beantworten.

*Hildegard:* Denkst Du es ist spielerisch umsetzbar, dass Bosse tatsächlich in die Offensive gehen ?

*Farnelia:* Prinzipiell schon, aber es erfordert Feingefühl seitens der Designer. Blizzard hat uns mit dem Eröffnungsevent zu Burning Crusage gezeigt, dass Kazzak gerne mal zu Besuch in die Hauptstädte kam. Leider haben die Designer vergessen einzuplanen, dass die Spieler mit der Aufgabe schlicht überfordert sein könnten. Hier und da haben Stammraids den Boss besiegt, aber in den meisten Fällen war das Eingreifen eines GM notwendig. Viel besser fand ich das Event zu 
3.0 mit dem Ausbruch der Seuche, dass man auch durchaus als das offensive agieren eines Bosses (Arthas) ansehen kann. 
Die Seuche wurde schrittweise eingeführt und immer gefährlicher, so dass sich jeder darauf einstellen konnte, was passieren wird. Zum Höhepunkt gab es in Sturmwind tolles Rollenspiel, als ein letztes Aufgebot versuchte die Kathedrale gegen die Zombiehorden zu verteidigen. Die anschließende Evakuierung zählt nebenbei für mich seitdem zu den eindrucksvollsten Rollenspielerlebnissen.

*Hildegard:* Erinnerst Du Dich an die Hakkarseuche ?

*Farnelia:* Ich habe erst kürzlich wieder in einem anderen Artikel über die Seuche und den Bug gelesen. Es ging um das Simulieren von Pandemien. Ich finde das sehr interessant, da WoW auch schon unter dem sozialen Aspekt in den Blickpunkt der Forschung gerückt ist.

*Hildegard:* Es gibt Forschungen, die über die Killerspieldebatte und Suchtwarnungen hinausgehen ?

*Farnelia:* Forschungen darüber gibt es schon seit der Zeit der MultiUserDungeons. Schon zu Zeiten wo eine Welt rein textuell beschrieben wurde und man seine Befehle kryptisch eingeben musste, trafen sich dort Gleichgesinnte, um gemeinsam was zu unternehmen. In dem Punkt ist WoW heute kein bisschen anders. Ich selber habe die Zeit damals auch erlebt und vermisse sie ehrlich gesagt etwas. Vieles von dem was es in WoW wohl nie geben wird, war damals schon möglich.

*Hildegard:* Beispielsweise ?

*Farnelia:* Housing sowie das Hinzufügen von eigenen Zonen. Vor allem Letzteres war sehr schön, da man in den Rang eines Gottes erhoben werden konnte und damit die Erlaubnis der Administratoren erhielt, eigene Zonen zu gestalten und diese dem Spiel hinzuzufügen. Ich war damals ein sogenannter "Lesser God" im Freyburg MUD und hatte ein Arkham der 20er Jahre gebaut.

*Hildegard:* Arkham ist, wie ich gegoo.. äh weiß eine Stadt aus den Lovecraft Geschichten. Hast Du mal Lovecraft gelesen ?

*Farnelia:* Ich kenne einige von Lovecrafts Werken. Er gilt für mich als Meister des unterschwelligen Horrors. In unserer visuellen Zeit geht dieser Aspekt des Gruselns leider weitestgehend unter in Blut- und Ekelorgien. Ein Umstand vor dem auch das Rollenspiel zum Cthulhu-Universum nicht gefeit war, dass ich ebenfalls manchmal gespielt habe.

*Hildegard:* Unterschwelliger Horror ist etwas, was mit damit verbindet allein zu sein oder in einer Situation, der man nicht ohne weiteres entfliehen kann. Verklärst Du die Vergangenheit oder sind beschränkte Mittel etwas, was die Fantasie anregt ?

*Farnelia:* Die Angst vor dem Unbekannten ist ein starker Faktor. Wenn man einen Menschen fragt, wovor er am meisten Angst hat, dann wird er verschiedene Dinge nennen. Aber am allermeisten fürchten wir uns vor unbekannten Situationen. Die Nervosität vor dem ersten Interview ist eine Ausprägung davon, genauso wie aufkeimende Panik wenn man alleine zu hause ist und glaubt, eine Bewegung in einem Spiegel gesehen zu haben.

*Hildegard:* Konnte man diese Angst vor dem Unbekannten in einem MUD  tatsächlich spüren ?

*Farnelia:* In gewisser Weise schon. In einem MUD wurde der Tod viel härter bestraft. Man verlor einen Teil seiner gesammelten Erfahrungspunkte und wenn man Pech hatte, wurde die Leiche ausgeraubt. In meinem Fall war jede neue Zone eine neue unbekannte Herausforderung, da man nie genau wusste, auf was oder wen man treffen würde. In manchen Gebieten konnte schon ein falscher Schritt der letzte sein.
Glücklicherweise war man dafür damals nicht so auf seine Ausrüstung fixiert, da es jedem passieren konnte, dass er sie verliert. Außerdem konnte man sich seine Ausrüstung relativ schnell wieder besorgen, da man genau wusste, welcher Mob welches Teil mit sich trug.

*Hildegard:* Kann das funktionieren oder bestünde so ein MMO nur noch aus Streichelzoos und fliegenden Penissen ?

*Farnelia:* Du spielst wahrscheinlich auf Second Live an. Ich habe die Berichte ebenfalls gelesen. Auf WoW übertragen habe ich schon OOC'ler FlagRSP missbrauchen sehen. Und erst kürzlich habe ich eine unschöne Geschichte über einen GHI-Missbrauch gelesen. 
Bei meinen Items baue ich nach Möglichkeit Schutzfunktionen ein, um zumindest die einfachsten Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten zu unterbinden. Wer immer den SoundPlayer oder Narrator benutzt, hinterlässt einen nachverfolgbaren Eintrag im Kampflog. 
Außerdem können Spammer einfach auf ignore gesetzt werden, was auch deren sämtliche Interaktionsmöglichkeiten der GHI-Gegenstände unterbindet. Pilus hat zudem in seiner neuesten Version die Möglichkeit geschaffen, dass man sich nun auch von Debuffs relativ einfach befreien kann. 
Alles in allem denke ich, dass wir sicherlich einigen Missbrauch erleben werden, er sich aber in Grenzen halten wird.

*Hildegard:* Ich denke eben, dass die Lust an der Provokation sehr groß ist und user created content nicht mit einer erzählten Geschichte zusammengeht.

*Farnelia:* Was die Provokation angeht, gebe ich dir recht. Gerade in WoW gibt es leider Zeitgenossen, die ihre Freude daraus ziehen, anderen das (Rollen-)Spiel kaputt zu machen. Aktuellstes Beispiel ist wohl "Die 3. Welle", wo sich zwei einen Spaß daraus machten Stufe 7 Charaktere abzufarmen, die eine Schlacht zwishcen Horde und Allianz ausspielen wollten.
Was den anderen Punkt angeht, wird es nie einen Konsens geben, das ist mir klar. Ich sehe allgemein GHI und speziell die Gegenstände, die ich gebastelt habe, auch eher als Werkzeug an. Man kann sie benutzen, muss es aber nicht. Andererseits will ich aber auch nicht verschweigen, dass GHI von der Masse lebt und sein volles Potenzial nur dann richtig ausgeschöpft werden kann, wenn es von sehr vielen Spielern eingesetzt wird.

*Hildegard:* Gibt es ein deutschsprachiges Tutorial für GHI ?

*Farnelia:* Ich habe mich daran versucht Tutorials für Einsteiger und fortgeschrittene zu schreiben. Die Ergebnisse habe ich im inoffiziellen Forscherliga-Forum veröffentlicht. Auch zu zwei  meiner selbst entwickelten Gegenstände habe ich Tutorials geschrieben. Einen weiteren schönen Einsteigerguide (von Cablur) findet man im Aldorforum.

*Hildegard:* Kannst Du die eben verlinken ?

*Farnelia:* Alles was ich eben aufgezählt habe ist hier zu finden: http://forscherliga-forum.de/viewtopic.php?t=4052

*Hildegard:* Dann bleibt nur eine Frage. Werden Farnelia und Hilde bald einen gemeinsamen Vortrag halten?

*Farnelia:* Das würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.


----------

